# The top 10 fictional pirates



## Allegra (May 26, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | The top 10 fictional pirates


----------



## Joel007 (May 26, 2007)

Dread pirate roberts!
woohooo!


----------



## The Ace (May 26, 2007)

See what you mean Joel, I'm torn between him and Long John Silver.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 27, 2007)

Pugwash!!


----------



## Pyan (May 27, 2007)

Oh yes!

_Diddly-dum, diddly-dum, de dum de dum de DUM de dum de, diddly-dum, diddly-dum, de dum de dum de DUM de dum de........_


----------



## j d worthington (May 27, 2007)

There's another image of Hook that I've seen:

http://www.c20th.com/pics/ppkarloff2.jpg

They have the costume Karloff wore for the part here in a museum -- it's an amazing piece of work....


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 27, 2007)

So how's about a 10 ten real pirates then? 
I don't know many names but Captain Morgan (he of the Rum fame  ), Edward Teach (Blackbeard's real name I think) and Captain Kidd must rank up there somewhere surely?


----------



## Majimaune (May 27, 2007)

I had to say Jack Sparrow seeing as the whole stuff with the new movie out.


----------



## j d worthington (May 27, 2007)

WS: There's some dispute on his name. In some sources it's Teach, in others it's Thatch, in others Drummond:

Blackbeard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for historical pirates... how about some of the female pirates?

List of female pirates - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And yes, William Kidd, Capt. Bonnet, "Black Bart" (Bartholomew Roberts), Jean Lafitte among others:

Famous Historical Pirates

Fascinating (if grim) reading, their lives.... The end of the seventeenth century was particularly turbulent.....


----------



## scalem X (May 27, 2007)

The Japanese had hordes of pirates. They were called wako (long o, in Japanese). But since they disguised themselves and such, their names have perished...


----------

